# Cat litter



## Jellybean (Apr 10, 2007)

I've read that rats can be trained to go in a specific area, and I know they sell little litter boxes to put in their cages. I also know that cat litter is not good for rats, but I've only seen that in reference to using it as a substitute for other bedding, so my question is, would it be okay to put in a rat's litter box? I ask because I have some cats, and it would be more convenient if I could just use a little cat litter for my rat's box ^_^


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Definite no on that. Rats love to 'test' everything in their environment by nibbling and sometimes ingesting things. This can be extremely harmful with cat litter (not only for rats, but for all small animals) since it clumps and would harden into a firm mass in their stomach. It would have to be removed via surgery.

Yesterday's News is a safe alternative.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

perhaps your confusion is due to that yesterday's news is often marketed as a cat litter. the difference between this litter and other litter is that this litter is tightly rolled peices of recycled newspaper (hence the name). other litters (and there are many different types) are more commonly based on clay or as additives for ordour control, clumping and so forth. while yesterday's news is GREAT for ordor control its due to the tightly rolled paper and no additives. which makes it safe for rats if they decide to nibble on a bit of it.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

The other problem with a lot of cat litter is that it can be very dusty.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

actually i've had no problem with the cat litter i use in the rat litter pan. it's a dust-free recycled newspaper litter, no color or crystals or anything else. it clumps, but can be pulled apart again if you smush the clumped parts. the only bad thing is the pan that picasso uses, which she loves to flip over and thus defeats the purpose of keeping her messes in one spot, but oh well. the cat litters you want to stay away from are the specialty kinds, like odor-trapping crystals, clay, or scented ones.


----------



## ManBeard (Apr 10, 2007)

How do you train a rat to use a litterbox? Mine werent babys when I got them so I dont know if it would even be possible.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

ManBeard said:


> How do you train a rat to use a litterbox? Mine werent babys when I got them so I dont know if it would even be possible.


You place the box where you think they do their business most frequently, then you keep putting their "raisins" in the box until they get the idea. You have to be very consistent and move them as soon as you spot them. It's not guaranteed to work, but it's certainly worth a try.


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

No. A different bedding is all you need.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

ManBeard said:


> How do you train a rat to use a litterbox? Mine werent babys when I got them so I dont know if it would even be possible.


I didn't start my boys on litter box, but they do wonderfully.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

onlyono--you can zip tie through the hole at the top of the pan (if you're using ferrett corner litter trays) or make a hole with a drill. you can get a chain of zip ties going if you need it to be lower then the cage bars. it'll keep hte tray in place and you can easily cut a link of the chain when you need to change the litter out. its what i do to keep the bugger in place. works wonders.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

oh fabulous idea. i was thinking that but i didn't have any access to something that will put holes in the pan, but i'm home for the summer now and my daddy can help, lol. sadly he thinks picasso is the ugliest thing he's ever seen, but he lets her climb on him, so that's a start. personally i think her kinda ugliness is the cutest thing about her, lol.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah my parents both think sweetipie is pretty dang ugly, though oddly enough she's one of my mother's favorites and the only rat that my boyfriend's mother (who claims to be afraid of them and doesn't like them--though i caught her sneaking violet treats through the cage bars!) will touch. she's says sweeti isn't a real rat... whatever works for her i guess. personally i think sweeti is SO fugly she's cute. and she only has a scruff of hair on her face (which really only adds to the ugliness). i think picasso's dusting of hair very endearing and cute.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

haha, exactly, so fugly she's cute. i think it makes her more of a tiny person than a rat, while mozart is more a rat than a person. also, mozart is skittish and a bit of a homebody (i put her on the floor and all she wants is to be back in the cage) which is less endearing than picasso wanting to go for a walk with the dogs. and picasso has lost the fuzzies on her butt and shoulders, it's mostly that odd V on her head and her thighs now, lol. my mom likes mozart though because she looks more like a hamster, which my mom thinks are the cutest things ever. -.-'


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

OnlyOno said:


> actually i've had no problem with the cat litter i use in the rat litter pan. it's a dust-free recycled newspaper litter, no color or crystals or anything else. it clumps, but can be pulled apart again if you smush the clumped parts. the only bad thing is the pan that picasso uses, which she loves to flip over and thus defeats the purpose of keeping her messes in one spot, but oh well. the cat litters you want to stay away from are the specialty kinds, like odor-trapping crystals, clay, or scented ones.


:lol: i havent had this for a while but we are at my Mums now and when I came thought this morning it looked like a riot had gone on over night-protest at the change in surroundings maybe :lol:


----------

